# longevità sd vs chiavette usb

## lordalbert

Ciao. Si sa che le memorie flash non durano tanto quanto un hard disk. Hanno un ciclo di vita inferiore.

Devo però usare o una schedina SD o una penna usb su cui installare il sistema operativo, sarà un serverino/muletto. Sapere quale dei due ha più cicli di vita? Quanto potrà durarmi? considerando che le letture/scritture saranno notevoli, girandoci sopra anche amule.

----------

## cloc3

durano tanto.

da anni, costruisco le mie chiavette usb con una immagine live compressa squashfs, che colloco in una partizione separata ext2.

aggiungo una partizione di boot una partizione dati e persino una partizione swap.

per le partizioni dati utilizzo filesystem con journal.

il sistema è velocissimo e, fino ad ora, non mi si è ancora rotta una sola chiavetta.

l'utilizzo che faccio del sistema è tipico di un utente medio.

non ho amule e uso prevalentemente browser ed editor di testo.

la cache di konqueror è in /tmp (dunque in ram), quella di firefox nella partizione dati.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> da anni, costruisco le mie chiavette usb con una immagine live compressa squashfs, che colloco in una partizione separata ext2. aggiungo una partizione di boot una partizione dati e persino una partizione swap.

 

si passa da anni a pochi mesi con amule; a riguardo c'è un thread di vecchia data.

----------

## lordalbert

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

>  *cloc3 wrote:*   da anni, costruisco le mie chiavette usb con una immagine live compressa squashfs, che colloco in una partizione separata ext2. aggiungo una partizione di boot una partizione dati e persino una partizione swap. 
> 
> si passa da anni a pochi mesi con amule; a riguardo c'è un thread di vecchia data.

 

era la mia preoccupazione  :Sad: 

----------

## cloc3

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> 
> 
> si passa da anni a pochi mesi con amule; a riguardo c'è un thread di vecchia data.

 

ok.

ma, con le dosi di ram che si acquistano oggigiorno, magari uno può trovare un giga in tmpfs da riservare alla cache di amule.

dipende dall'hardware e dai limiti di funzionalità che si è disposti a sopportare.

o magari, si può tenere il SO sulla chiavetta tascabile e mettere la cache di amule su un disco usb per portatili con adattatore usb esterno.

unix è la terra dei compromessi. se ne trova sempre uno che funzioni...

 :Smile: 

----------

## lordalbert

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *!equilibrium wrote:*   
> 
> si passa da anni a pochi mesi con amule; a riguardo c'è un thread di vecchia data. 
> 
> ok.
> ...

 

serve per un dispositivo embedded (procio arm), con 512mb di ram non ampliabili  :Sad: 

Le sd o penne usb erano comode perchè piccole.. l'hd risulterebbe più grande dell'intero dispositivo  :Smile:  Ma mi sa che è la soluzione migliore (anche in termine di capienza/costi)

----------

## cloc3

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> 
> 
> serve per un dispositivo embedded (procio arm), con 512mb di ram non ampliabili 
> 
> Le sd o penne usb erano comode perchè piccole.. l'hd risulterebbe più grande dell'intero dispositivo  Ma mi sa che è la soluzione migliore (anche in termine di capienza/costi)

 

ahi.

ma puoi comunque usare due chiavette.

una per il file system e una per la cache di amule.

ne hai due, di porte usb?

----------

## lordalbert

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *lordalbert wrote:*   
> 
> serve per un dispositivo embedded (procio arm), con 512mb di ram non ampliabili 
> 
> Le sd o penne usb erano comode perchè piccole.. l'hd risulterebbe più grande dell'intero dispositivo  Ma mi sa che è la soluzione migliore (anche in termine di capienza/costi) 
> ...

 

no. Una sola porta usb. (ma gli hub usb, funzionano bene?).

Cmq è uno sheevaplug. Ha una usb, e uno slot sd.

Ma se  una chiavetta mi durerebbe qualche mese... spenderei una cifra a cambiare di continuo chiavette  :Smile: 

----------

## riverdragon

Io installerei il sistema sulla SD e collegherei un disco esterno alla porta USB, montando su quest'ultimo la directory /home - così da provare a salvare capra e cavoli.

----------

## lordalbert

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Io installerei il sistema sulla SD e collegherei un disco esterno alla porta USB, montando su quest'ultimo la directory /home - così da provare a salvare capra e cavoli.

 

si, mi sa che farò così.

Secondo voi conviene tenere sull'hd anche /var/log? In teoria anche per quelli, il sistema fa numerose scritture... (ho un server bind installato, e i log crescono velocemente)

----------

## ago

si..dato che non hai abbastanza ram ti conviene montare /tmp e /var/log o se preferisci tutto /var (in modo da compilare sull'hd) nell'hd. 

In piu sull'sd puoi usare un qualcosa tipo ext4 senza journal e da fstab puoi smanettare sull'intervallo di tempo che deve trascorrere tra una scrittura e l'altra  :Smile: 

----------

## lordalbert

 *ago88 wrote:*   

> si..dato che non hai abbastanza ram ti conviene montare /tmp e /var/log o se preferisci tutto /var (in modo da compilare sull'hd) nell'hd. 
> 
> In piu sull'sd puoi usare un qualcosa tipo ext4 senza journal e da fstab puoi smanettare sull'intervallo di tempo che deve trascorrere tra una scrittura e l'altra 

 

in realtà il dispositivo ha una memoria interna (512MB NAND FLASH ROM). Non so se ha lo stesso problema delle sd/chiavette usb...  nel caso, posso installarcelo li.

----------

## ago

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> nel caso, posso installarcelo li.

 

ti riferisci al sistema operativo?

----------

## lordalbert

 *ago88 wrote:*   

>  *lordalbert wrote:*   nel caso, posso installarcelo li. 
> 
> ti riferisci al sistema operativo?

 

si. Ma non ho ancora capito se tale memoria interna, è soggetta a "usura" dovuta alle troppe riscritture..

----------

## ago

ma non ci sta un po stretto il sistema li?

----------

## lordalbert

 *ago88 wrote:*   

> ma non ci sta un po stretto il sistema li?

 

eh.. un sistema minimale, senza l'intero portage, si. Cioè, il procedimento consiste nel: installarlo in una sd, una volta che è tutto installato, è minimale, lo si sposta sullo sheeva. Esiste anche una guida fatta da un devel gentoo per installarcelo  :Smile: 

----------

## ago

ci sono molte alternative...non si potrebbe montare anche /usr/portage altrove?

----------

## djinnZ

Qualche passata discussione sull'argomento:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-700862.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-698448.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-521162.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-361649.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-717936.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-623792.html

in alternativa c'era un certo moderatore che valutava l'opportunità di usare un disco ssd interno (che ha altro tipo di gestione in cache ram rispetto a quella un tantino più brutale delle chiavette economiche o delle sd e costra quasi quanto un normale hd 2,5") ed i dischi ram.

----------

## cloc3

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma se  una chiavetta mi durerebbe qualche mese... spenderei una cifra a cambiare di continuo chiavette 

 

io tutto questo costo non ce lo vedo.

oramai, almeno fino a 4 Gb, le chiavette usb te le tirano dietro.

inoltre, puoi partizionarla.

supponiamo che 500MB per la cache di amule ti risultino sufficienti. puoi ricavare 8 partizioni separate e aumentare di 8 volte la vita della tua chiavetta.

per me, rimane una soluzione preferibile al disco esterno, sia economicamente che per l'usabilità.

----------

## lordalbert

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *lordalbert wrote:*   
> 
> Ma se  una chiavetta mi durerebbe qualche mese... spenderei una cifra a cambiare di continuo chiavette  
> 
> io tutto questo costo non ce lo vedo.
> ...

 

non sono aggiornatissimo con i prezzi. Però pochi mesi fa ho preso una chiavetta da 8GB, pagata 25€ 

Ma esattamente, per "ciclo di scrittura" cosa si intende?

----------

## cloc3

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> Però pochi mesi fa ho preso una chiavetta da 8GB, pagata 25€
> 
> 

 

appunto. dunque una da 4 costa almeno la metà.

però quelle da quattro in giù sono spesso distribuite a prezzi stracciati come prodotto civetta nei grandi discount.

considerato che devi usare quella chiavetta solo come cache. direi che si può almeno provare, per vedere se realmente dura mesi. ti cerchi una buona offerta e acquisti 10 chiavette ...

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma esattamente, per "ciclo di scrittura" cosa si intende?

 

immagino sia sinonimo di "accesso in scrittura".

o forse si usa il temine ciclo, nel senso che, per ogni scrittura è prevista una cancellatura.

quando il sistema accede troppe volte in scrittura alla stessa locazione di memoria, la cella ha un'alta probabilità di risultare compromessa. le celle rimanenti, se non sono state utilizzate allo stesso modo, continuano a funzionare.

sarebbe utile, in questi casi, se il driver del filesystem utilizzasse degli algoritmi per evitare l'accesso ripetuto a certe parti del filesystem. credo che xfs possa essere istruito a fare cose del genere, ma non ne sono sicuro e non so a quali costi.

il trucco di partizionare la chiavetta è un modo volgare di ottenere un risultato simile e certo.

da sottolineare il problema della cancellatura dei dati. secondo me, alcuni sottointesi nel tono di djinnZ sono diretti proprio lì. dopo l'ultimo accesso efficace in scrittura, accade generalmente che la cella di memoria permanga in uno stato accessibile in sola lettura. a quel punto, l'utente potrebbe risultare, suo malgrado, impossibilitato a cancellare il dato. questo, a certi fini, è uno svantaggio ben più serio di quello economico.

----------

## ago

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> non sono aggiornatissimo con i prezzi. Però pochi mesi fa ho preso una chiavetta da 8GB, pagata 25€. Ma esattamente, per "ciclo di scrittura" cosa si intende?

 

Oggi la trovi anche a meno di 10€ da 4gb..per quanto riguarda i cicli di scrittura, non vorrei contraddire chi ha già scritto precedentemente..ma per farla breve ogni tot. di dati che scrivi sul disco aumentano un ciclo di scrittura e sai che il numero di cicli(per le pendrive in questione) è limitato...

P.S. puoi vederli con smartmontools

----------

## lordalbert

 *ago88 wrote:*   

>  *lordalbert wrote:*   non sono aggiornatissimo con i prezzi. Però pochi mesi fa ho preso una chiavetta da 8GB, pagata 25€. Ma esattamente, per "ciclo di scrittura" cosa si intende? 
> 
> Oggi la trovi anche a meno di 10€ da 4gb..per quanto riguarda i cicli di scrittura, non vorrei contraddire chi ha già scritto precedentemente..ma per farla breve ogni tot. di dati che scrivi sul disco aumentano un ciclo di scrittura e sai che il numero di cicli(per le pendrive in questione) è limitato...
> 
> P.S. puoi vederli con smartmontools

 

Posso vedere i cicli di scrittura con smartmontools?

Ci ho provato, ma mi restituisce un output poco carino  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Device:          SPCC             Version: PMAP
> 
> scsiModePageOffset: response length too short, resp_len=4 offset=4 bd_len=0
> ...

 

----------

## oRDeX

Vorrei aggiungere un'opzione: se guardi bene in giro, ti potrà capitare di trovare dei mini HD. Penso che sarebbero la cos amigliore per la tua situazione. Hanno una capienza ovviamente ristretta (se non erro non superiore ai 4GB), ma loro dimensione fisica lo è altrettanto (mi ricordo di averne visto uno di circa 7cmx7cm).

Adesso io non ho la più pallida idea di dove reperirli, ma sò per certo che esistono perchè l'ho visto utilizzare da un mio amico.

----------

## lordalbert

ho deciso di optare per sd per il sistema operativo, e chiavetta usb per lo storage. Sopra il quale amule salverà i file temporanei e i download completati.

Mi è venuto per un dubbio. I log.. possono ridurre la longevità della sd? se c'è un applicazine che scrive spesso sui log, in teoria si... e lo stesso il file dei crediti di amule (in teoria il file viene aggiornato piuttosto spesso)

confermate il mio dubbio?

----------

## cloc3

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mi è venuto per un dubbio. I log.. possono ridurre la longevità della sd?

 

il problema peggiore sono i file temporanei, ma anche i log sono tra i protagonisti delle discussioni su questo tema.

la cosa può avere le sue controindicazioni, ma si può sempre metterli in ram e, magari, copiarli immediatamente prima dello shutdown.

----------

## lordalbert

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> la cosa può avere le sue controindicazioni, ma si può sempre metterli in ram e, magari, copiarli immediatamente prima dello shutdown.

 

Conosci un modo per farlo in automatico?

----------

## cloc3

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

>  *cloc3 wrote:*   
> 
> la cosa può avere le sue controindicazioni, ma si può sempre metterli in ram e, magari, copiarli immediatamente prima dello shutdown. 
> 
> Conosci un modo per farlo in automatico?

 

basta caricare /var/log in tmpfs all'avvio (per esempio, in fstab) e personalizzare gli script di init.

penso che si possa usare direttamente il file /etc/conf.d/local.stop.

----------

## oRDeX

ma questa roba non riesci a metterla in tmpfs?

512MB non sono mica pochi

----------

## lordalbert

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> ma questa roba non riesci a metterla in tmpfs?
> 
> 512MB non sono mica pochi

 

in teoria si, ma non l'ho mai fatto  :Smile:  Mi informo su come fare

inoltre, qualcuno sa come leggere quanti cicli di scrittura sono già stati effettuati?

----------

